# Game Thread: Monday Jan. 23rd @ Atlanta



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record:*








*Indiana – (L10: 5-5 OVERALL: 21-18)* 








*Atlanta - (L10: 3-7 OVERALL: 10-28)* 

*Tip-off* – Monday, January 23, 2006 - 7:00 P.M.

*Where* – Phillips Center

*TV & Radio* - WB4 & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:









































*Jamaal Tinsley | Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Jermaine O'Neal | David Harrison**









































Royal Ivey | Joe Johnson | Josh Smith | Al Harrington | Zaza Pachulia*








*Who's HOT ?*















*Has averaged 16.5 points in the past 2 games.









Has averaged 20.7 points in the past 3 games.*

*Injury Report* 

*Pacers-*








- Inactive







- Everything 

*Hawks-* 








- Back

*ESPN PREVIEW:*



*TV:*



*Radio:*



Prediction:
Pacers- 93
Hawks- 86

For every member that guesses the score, they'll be repped (if it's possible).


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 107
Hawks 82


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 95

Hawks 87


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Pacers 97
Hawks 79


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Pacers 90
Hawks 85

If you could combine the 2 teams, you could come up with a good roster


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> Pacers 90
> Hawks 85
> 
> If you could combine the 2 teams, you could come up with a good roster


Yeah. Atlanta's glut of wings can really help Indy's lack of them. Indy's PG's help Atlanta's PG's, and their PF/Center's also help Atlanta's.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Indiana: 87
Atlanta: 79


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Indy 98...Hawks 86...

Please don't let me down...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

93-89 Pacers


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Seriously, get Tinsley off the court.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I just turned on the game... How the **** are we losing to the Hawks?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> I just turned on the game... How the **** are we losing to the Hawks?


We're preparing ourselves for Cleveland. We're tanking this game just to get motivated for Cleveland, like I said earlier. Lue seals it with a 3.

100-87 Hawks with 2:10 left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson is terrible, nice fade-away airball.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Another pathetic loss, on an even more pathetic season...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> We're preparing ourselves for Cleveland. We're tanking this game just to get motivated for Cleveland, like I said earlier.



I was hoping you were wrong, but nice call...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Should I even bother to make game threads any more until we start winning?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Should I even bother to make game threads any more until we start winning?



I love your game threads Legend, so I hope you don't stop, but you should cut out all the fanciness, because we really don't deserve it right now...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Well it's official we SUCK!!!...


Final...

Indiana 94 Atlanta 104...

Way to blow another one...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

It's all perspective, I thought it was an enjoyable game.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> I thought it was an enjoyable game.



Yeah no doubt, because your team won...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Why does Jermaine always dissapear down in the 4th quarter. It's disturbing that we were fairing better when he was hurt.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

rock747 said:


> Why does Jermaine always dissapear down in the 4th quarter.



It's his M.O...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

rock747 said:


> Why does Jermaine always dissapear down in the 4th quarter. It's disturbing that we were fairing better when he was hurt.


He gets tired from not taking it inside and not boxing out (I didn't watch much of the game, but it's just an educated guess).


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I love your game threads Legend, so I hope you don't stop, but you should cut out all the fanciness, because we really don't deserve it right now...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!*



Thanks for the support. Tomorrow's will consist of starting lineups and injuries without pictures.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 104-94 Hawks

Larry Legend- 19, but DQ'd
Pacers Fan- 31, but DQ'd
rock747- 18, but DQ'd
Diable- 28, but DQ'd
TheATLien- 23, but DQ'd
MillerTime- 32, but DQ'd
Pacerholic- 22, but DQ'd
Pacersthebest- 16, but DQ'd

Winner- Pacersthebest


----------

